# Bait shop to open in bridgeport oh



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

heres what we're looking for. A bait shop is open in Bridgeport ohio.It's called Dawg Gone It. A soft grand opening will be held on Teusday Dec 18 at319 main street starting at 7am.live minnoes will be available They are looking to be for the river fisherman.. We need to support this place for the future of good local fishing. Not haveing to run up to Cabelas for any little thing. bIGRAYSR


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone have an address for this bait shop? def would like to check it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

In the write up it says the bait shop is 319 main st. bridgeport ohio. BIGRAYSR


----------



## Hosey (Oct 20, 2010)

Dropped by and said hello. Great guy. He will have minnows after Jan 1. Exit onto SR7 north from IS70. Go to the first light and make a right its about 100 yards on the right.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice, will definitly check it out.


----------



## DGIBait&Tackle (Jan 15, 2013)

We're opened everyday 7a--6p
Plus we moved a few doors down to 321 main street, we out grew the old store. 

Thanks
DGI


----------

